
Ask HN: Learn about Finance and Cryptocurrencies - the_dripper
Lately I have been looking at Cryptocurrencies, wondering if I should invest into some.<p>Now the thing is, I barely know anything about finance. I am wondering, if there are any good sources explaining the fundamentals of both finance&#x2F;trading and cryptocurrencies.<p>I am in no way looking for a way to get rich quick. I am willing to invest time and effort into learning about these things.<p>Any recommendations are welcome.
======
verdverm
Be careful, don't throw money at something that seems cool, look into
management, developers, the ecosystem. Read and watch people who naysay, they
have good points too.

Stick to the big names if you want to "invest" though I consider my activity
pure speculation. Thing is, while there are lots of cool or useful tech pieces
coming out, I have yet to see any viable business models that could sustain a
company long term.

Bitcoin is probably safe, most others have higher risk profiles. The industry
is rapidly evolving and even Ethereum could be displaced. Most (all?) projects
have fundamental problems to solve still, so you don't know if they can
actually make their claims happen.

------
nnn1234
for bitcoin lopp.net/bitcoin if you want to play with data coinmetrics.com
Linda Xie wrote some guides back in the day to keep up with eth, ethhub and
ethresearch

